# IPOD Nano 4G: Pas de mise en veille?



## re12 (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté hier un iPod Nano, 
j'aurai aimer savoir si il était possible que l'iPod s'éteigne automatiquement au bout de 2h d'utilisation par exemple, même si la musique est en cours de lecture.

Merci


----------



## Lily2b (8 Avril 2009)

Hop je crois que j'ai trouvé , sur le nano 4g du moins : 

Extra > Alarme > Mise en veille 

Et tu choisis la durée ^^


----------



## re12 (8 Avril 2009)

Super ! 



Merci beaucoup


----------

